# SmartUPS SUA1500i Runtime Calibration after a battery change



## HyperEscape (May 11, 2009)

Hello All,

I am using SmartUPS SUA1500i with network management card 9617 connected to the network. It was running with stock APC 12V 7AH internal batteries which went dry recently.

I have now hooked up two new LEOCH 12V 38AH external batteries to it, using the power connector extender cable. Have changed the last battery change date in the web interface of UPS. I need to know

1. Is it necessary for me to run time calibrate the UPS after this battery change.
2. What is the correct procedure to execute this run time calibration. Is there any difference in "Manual Runtime Calibration" and the calibration option executed from the web interface.
3. Does UPS needs to be connected to A/C power main during the runtime calibration, or does the A/C mains needs to be disconnected.
4. Would it really affect or improve the runtime.
5. Is there any thing else necessary to be performed after a battery change (like self test or brain dead).

Thanks for your expert opinions.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't use a UPS in this manner. Just a few thoughts. After changing batteries, especially as in your case, after changing the type of batteries, I would expect it should be recalibrated. And it's not a performance issue. It's a matter of the "guesstimate" to how long the batteries will last. The same would be true for older batteries, as they obviously won't last as long as new batteries. If the software thinks the batteries will last 45 minutes, but they die after 30 minutes, then the software obviously can't perform properly or provide accurate information to you.


----------

